# Neapolitan Pizza Making & Mozzarella Class



## apilinariosilvia (Jun 13, 2019)

Alessio Lacco of Naples, Italy will be at ilFornino Pizza Academy (IPA) for only three days in March. Learn the art of making a true Neapolitan Wood Fired Pizza with Fresh Mozzarella from scratch. To begin with; you will learn how to make Neapolitan dough, fresh Mozzarella. The chef will also demonstrate the proper wood fired pizza cooking and handling techniques using the ilFornino Pizza Ovens.

Dates: 6 March to 8 March 2020

*Topics Covered:*


Making Neapolitan dough from scratch.
Proper techniques to proof the dough.
Stretching the dough. Learning how to stretch the dough.
Cooking the Neapolitan Pizza in a wood fired oven.
Cooking several pizzas with different toppings to taste and enjoy.
Making Fresh Mozzarella.
Enjoying your tasty creation at our pizza party.
*Special Offer:*

 Get *$25 OFF* per person on classes when buying 2 or more tickets. Use Coupon code *COUPLE2020* - Learning with family and friends is fun!


----------

